# Riped off at hay sale



## Aaron F (Jul 24, 2015)

Was taking some 2015 first cutting to local hay sale. We cut it on May 24 a little ahead of everyone else in the area. Seein how it didn't stop raining after that till Fourth of July. We were getting 4.60 average. So last week we brought more to the sale put it in our piles of tweety and left. Well to my surprise we got the check today. We got a 1.50 per bale. Ours was the only green hay in a see of brown ugly piles. I guess my question is who switched the tags on our hay. It's sad that you now have go to the sale and protect your hay because some a$$()le trades his tags for ours. Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Aaron F (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry new to this site. Probably there's a better place to post this than here


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never taken hay to an auction or even been to a hay auction. I just can't understand how that would happen? So you got paid from someone elses hay sale somehow? And they yours? Shouldn't the auctioneer have a way of telling if that kind of thing happened. A better system perhaps? I'm wondering why there would be tags on hay that could be switched at all? I know when I've driven by the hay auction place here you see lots of hay with a number spray painted on them. Which I'm assuming coresponds to the owner of the hay.

Can you prove that the hay sold to low?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sold some cattle a few months back. Got a check for $1.54/lb. USDA report for that auction and date reported a low price of $2.54/lb for my cattle's weight range and sex.

I questioned the auction house. They said they would check it out and that they normally video tape auctions in case there were any disputes but that week their video system was inoperative because they were remodeling their office. I challenged it. They said they would investigate. Two weeks passed and I hadn't hear anything. Called and re-challenged. Two weeks, nothing. Called again. They conceded that they probably made a mistake and had to go to the buyer to get the difference. I said "So....?".

Got a check a couple of days later for the difference without commissions being deducted! They told me the buyer was very unhappy with them. I say "Tough!" They made a mistake, but the buyer new he was pulling a fast one!

Mistakes happen. And someone has to catch it. Then some has to eat the cost of the mistake. The auction house probably key punched the price as a "1" instead of a "2". But it was not my problem that their video system wasn't working.

I did learn that their auctions are broadcast live on the Internet. Next time I take cattle to them, I will set up my computer to record the sale just in case their recording system isn't working .

Caveat emptor also applies to the seller.

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hate to say it but selling hay this time of year at auction is like selling corn in the fall. When there's plenty to go around, price drops substantially.

Not saying that lots getting switched didn't happen, but the price is only as high as the market will bare.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Hate to say it but selling hay this time of year at auction is like selling corn in the fall. When there's plenty to go around, price drops substantially.
> 
> Not saying that lots getting switched didn't happen, but the price is only as high as the market will bare.


Yep. The most recent auction here no bidders wanted to go above $60/ton for anything. You just never know. People have lots of excuses not to buy hay in the summer. By winter, they'll probably wish they had actually bought that $60 hay

As an unrelated aside, I've never understood the auctions where the hay is left in piles. The nearest one like that is Westminster Maryland and I have no interest in going there whatsoever.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention, welcome to HayTalk!


----------



## Aaron F (Jul 24, 2015)

Thx! Everyone for your input.


----------



## Aaron F (Jul 24, 2015)

Thx! Everyone for your input.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I think a lot of hay at the local auction is dropped off and reloaded. Definitely buyer beware. I seem to get a lot of abnormally wet hay delivered. I do not buy it, only receive it and store it to feed to someone else's cattle.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I heard that some really nice orchard/alfalfa small squares went for $1/bale at the hay sale a few weeks ago. Hay prices are very low, no point in selling now. I learned my lesson last season and won't sell any before January when folks who can't count or plan ahead start to run out & get desperate. No arguing over price then.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had three people call me in the last two weeks looking to buy hay, one is a current customer.

I've told them all the same thing:

I barely have enough to get through the winter myself. I don't normally set my prices until January when I see what the market is like. I suggest they line up anybody else that they can. And I will contact them if the situation changes.

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If I do ANY auction. It's early spring or late winter and I stay right there all the time the hay is sold, every pile, and record the priced paid.

I have never trusted any auctioneer or auction place. Buyer/seller beware.

Last one I went to (Napoleon, Ohio) I was looking for rounds (3 years ago when hay was scarce here). Took a tractor/trailer, 48 foot Talbert single drop and my Delmhorst with a probe. Found exactly 14 bales that weren't too damp.

I had a crowd following me as I probed both rounds and squares. I think I pissed off a lot of sellers and made a lot of buyers smarter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't sold a load at auction for 10 yrs but have sold around 500 loads threw them.There was maybe 3 loads I ttotaly got screwed on.Most of the time they just ran out of buyers and the sale gets into the bargin mode of bottom pickers.One load auctioneer didn't even try,was a poor place to go anyway and the last load I took there.It's taken awhile but have built a pretty good customer base so I no longer go to hay auctions.It's just to time consumeing for me anyway.Auctions here you deliver it after the auction so it pretty much wastes your whole day from the time you load it,wiegh it,sit at the auction and then deliver.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to be one place around here that did the hay in piles, they refused to sell it unless you unloaded and placed in piles, always made me wonder.

I don't mind doing auctions so much, around here the auctions pretty much set the price. Only do them January thru March, usually can leave at 8:30 and be home by noon. Also see a lot of people over the course of those three months may not see any other time of the year.


----------



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

I probably should have started a new post, but since its related I'll add it to the mix. I have been around farming my entire life and have never heard of a hay auction until recently. It appears to me they're primarily in the mid-west and northern states. Any explanation why there not in the southeast? I assume they're commission based like any other auction? Seems like a lot of transport cost would be lost by the seller? Do any auctions sell off of a representative sample? Interesting to me - any insight is welcome.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bamfarmer said:


> I probably should have started a new post, but since its related I'll add it to the mix. I have been around farming my entire life and have never heard of a hay auction until recently. It appears to me they're primarily in the mid-west and northern states. Any explanation why there not in the southeast? I assume they're commission based like any other auction? Seems like a lot of transport cost would be lost by the seller? Do any auctions sell off of a representative sample? Interesting to me - any insight is welcome.


There is on I know of in central Mn that does onsite testing of the hay.You have to be there a couple hrs early.Other sales around here some will have the hay tested before the sale and have it posted on the load.Most is sold on looks.Some sales here are a % 5-10% and some are on a per ton basis.I think the last I sold was $4 per ton commission.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I've never taken hay to an auction or even been to a hay auction. I just can't understand how that would happen? So you got paid from someone elses hay sale somehow? And they yours? Shouldn't the auctioneer have a way of telling if that kind of thing happened. A better system perhaps? I'm wondering why there would be tags on hay that could be switched at all? I know when I've driven by the hay auction place here you see lots of hay with a number spray painted on them. Which I'm assuming coresponds to the owner of the hay.
> 
> Can you prove that the hay sold to low?


Thats how the one here worked, made your piles, went in and told em how many bales per pile and how many piles then they gave you that many tags.

For the most part they sold it regardless even if they practically gave it away. Only way to no sale was to stick around and buy it back yourself.


----------



## heytom (Oct 25, 2010)

it all depends if the auctioneer likes the buyer, if so he will give him your hay. I know I know, I"ve been there and had that done to me. tom


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

bamfarmer said:


> I probably should have started a new post, but since its related I'll add it to the mix. I have been around farming my entire life and have never heard of a hay auction until recently. It appears to me they're primarily in the mid-west and northern states. Any explanation why there not in the southeast? I assume they're commission based like any other auction? Seems like a lot of transport cost would be lost by the seller? Do any auctions sell off of a representative sample? Interesting to me - any insight is welcome.


I believe they have hay sales in Virginia, but maybe that's considered "northern". A good friend who owns a horse farm near Staunton used to always say that in Virginia no matter where in the state you were, anyone who lived 10 miles north of you was a Yankee.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

2 auction close to me and one in northern va. I've never been to northern va sales but the 2 I go to the commission is 6%. My experience is to take good hay to auction. Pasture hay only brings good money during a drought. I've met a lot of contacts at auction though.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Used to be one place around here that did the hay in piles, they refused to sell it unless you unloaded and placed in piles, always made me wonder.
> 
> I don't mind doing auctions so much, around here the auctions pretty much set the price. Only do them January thru March, usually can leave at 8:30 and be home by noon. Also see a lot of people over the course of those three months may not see any other time of the year.


I'm with you... Wintertime only. I actually know a fella that only buys his idiot cubes at auction, I think he's addicted to the auction thing.... has auction fever...lol

My issue is of course the comission. I can sell on CL with no comissish and get the same people. Acution groupies like CL as well.... Pay a drummer 6 percent to rattle his mouth... I have an issue with that, but then you can always buy a styrofoam cup of tepid hot chocolate at an inflated price while there......

I only sell to stangers if my I have an overage. Thats rare. Between my established customers and myself, there is rarely much left over in the barn and my hoop barns (Clearspan) keep rounds and squares really well so last years looks and smells as good as this years....

Since I erected the hoop buildings, my traditional hay barn loft has been empty. No need to use it.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

One auction less than 10 miles away. Many dairies around but you also know the check will be in the mailbox on Monday. 7% commission. You bring the wagon they take it and bring it back. Hopefully they dont go 50 for 50 miles. Took nice soft grass alfalfa 2nd hoping for a nice check but pretty much gave it away. It was cheaper than straw. Dissapointing.


----------

